# oriole feeder



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I made an oriole feeder that has both grape jelly and oranges on the ends. The orioles are flying above the feeder in the woods but havenot landed on it yet. How do I get them to feed on it? My dad said they found his in the first hour. Mine has not been up 24 hrs yet but thought they would have found it by now. Help please!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Give it a little more time. They are very busy this time of year making "friends" :lol:.
Do you have oranges out yet or just the jelly?


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I have both oranges and jelly available on my feeder. I painted the top of the feeder orange as an attractant. I see all the commercial feeders are colored either orange or red so I gave it some color. Still nothing yet.


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

Our oriole feeder is green...with a simple glass bowl filled with jelly. They hit it day one???


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I took an old juice jug that was rectangular in shape, cut out a 2 x 4 'ish section of the plastic on the front, put duct tape on the edges, put grape jelly in it and hung it near the hummingbird feeder they were hitting. They were on my homemade feeder within minutes. The tape has mostly worn off over the winter but they are still visiting it. And if there isn't any jelly in it, they will sit on the shepards hook and tap at the window. Oh and its plain clear plastic and just has wire wrapped around the top of it and attaching it to the shepards hook.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I think this is a cool feeder. Photo by Robin Fritz (my mom  ).

wyldkat, this is the feeder I was trying to post to you last year. :lol:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68016793.24662.100002470512990&type=1&theater


----------

